# Sykes - 4/21 Back At It (The Curse Has Been Lifted!)



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yesterday was WAY too nice not to fish. Caleb & Johnny & Ashlie (Caleb's girlfriend) & I headed out to Sykes last night around 11 o'clock. Stopped by Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle so Johnny could grab some artificials to throw & made it onto the bridge around 11:30 or so. I hooked up with a big bull within the first few casts, but I pulled the damn hook not 30 seconds into his first run. "Great" start. Anyways, by 1:30AM I had landed a 41.5'' & a 40.5'' bull, & had lost a couple more, when suddenly Caleb & Johnny said that they were ready to go. Donnie & Kayla (Sorry guys, correct me if I misspelled your names), who I had met at the beginning of the night & fished with for the majority of the time we were there, as well as myself, were all confused why they'd want to leave when the bite was heating up, but they had already made up their mind they wanted to go. So Donnie graciously offered to give me a ride back to my apartment if I wanted to stay later to fish. I was more more than happy to accept his offer, so the three of us fished till around 3AM or so. In that time I lost two more, one right at the bridge when we were working on getting her in the drop net, & landed two more (a 37'' & a FAT 38"). Finally decided to head out just after 3AM to get back & get some sleep before class at 9:30. Still can't believe I finally broke my curse of only 3 bull reds per night...

*Tally for the night*:

*Donnie*: 0
*Kayla*: 0, broke one off right as we were about to net it
*Me*: 37'' red, the FATTEST 38" red I've ever caught, 40.5'' red, & a hoss 41.5'' red
*Caleb*: 0
*Johnny*: 0
*Ashlie*: 0

Tight lines everyone. Once again, I really appreciate the ride Donnie! Shoot me a text so we can fish again soon, really enjoyed fishing with you guys!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's that fat 38'' one! :thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Some good looking bulls. Beautiful color. 

Stick with your signature, rod in the mouth, photo.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Some good looking bulls. Beautiful color.
> 
> Stick with your signature, rod in the mouth, photo.


Thanks man, I'll be sure to get a couple more of that style of photos if I manage any tonight!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice.
Need to get over there soon, there might not be any left when you get done.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Nice.
> Need to get over there soon, there might not be any left when you get done.


Haha, nahhh, there's plenty out there for everyone! Shoot me a text if you wanna join us out there sometime soon John!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice Red's!!! Enjoy it while you can. I remember laying out all night and having to get up early for class the next morning, although it was probably a lot harder since there were alcoholic beverages involved. My advice...stay in school, don't graduate quickly, learn to live off Raman Noodles, change your major a few times, and live it up while you can because it's a jungle out there!


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd love to join ya. got my own equip and such. Could even bring some live shrimp if GBBT has some. You on North or south side? I'll PM you my number if you'd be willing to show us the right way to catch those biggies. Not sure if you're the one I spoke to on PCB Pier or not on Monday.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Y'all were catching them on that large yellow curly tail grub or what, any on cut bait? Nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Y'all were catching them on that large yellow curly tail grub or what, any on cut bait? Nice fish!


That jig looks like lures we use ta use on AJ's!!! 

Dern fine looking reds!!! Ifin ya'll are going out there tonight, I might ride out ta join ya ifin me and my daughter don't go out this afternoon after her dentist apt.!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Y'all were catching them on that large yellow curly tail grub or what, any on cut bait? Nice fish!


Thanks man! Yeah, all of them were on those twistertails. I haven't been using any cut bait.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> That jig looks like lures we use ta use on AJ's!!!
> 
> Dern fine looking reds!!! Ifin ya'll are going out there tonight, I might ride out ta join ya ifin me and my daughter don't go out this afternoon after her dentist apt.!:thumbsup:


Thanks man, appreciate it! Yup, we're going out there tonight around 11. Feel free to come out there & do some fishing with us if you'd like!


----------

